
Saatchi boss' sexist slurs are straight out of Mad Men - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/08/01/sexist-saatchi-boss-kevin-roberts-cindy-gallop-sexism-advertising-mad-men/
======
DefaultUserHN
>Under his leadership, only new generations of Don Drapers will thrive.

Love Don Drapes. We need more boss like Don Drapes. Confident. Competent.
Knows what he is doing. He's tough, but fair.

I hate incompetent bosses that just slow you down. The kind of assholes that
are tough but not fair.

